# Just need to vent, so I can move on



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I am soooooo frustrated. I took a class this past spring on heel down socks on DPNs. I loved the class. We swatched, and since this was my first time on small needles, my gauge was tight. So instructor had me increase my # of stitches to "get the right gauge." It all worked well on the first sock, of course I had the instructor there to help. At home I was working on another project, an afghan. To make a long story shorter, I finally picked up the yarn and DPNs for the mate to the first sock. This isn't supposed to be a difficult pattern. But I just finished tinking back from where the heel forms to just the heel flap, for the second time. I have already done this once because I hadn't written down the # of stitches for "my gauge." I did this the first time last weekend, at the LYS, where the instructor was. We had both forgotten the adjustments. Anyway... Last weekend I was to the point of the gussets, and for some reason, I thought I could carry on at home. Ha!! I had a brain freeze. I attempted, but I was so no where near right. I frogged the whole thing in frustration!!! That brings me to tonight, where I just had to tink all the way back to heel flap, trying very hard not to drop any of the stitches, and not doing that very well. Okay, I have vented now, so I will give it another go. (I may or may not have made sense, but it feels good to vent to someone who may understand.) If and when I ever finish this sock, it may be a very long time before I try again. At this point, I am tempted to just throw up my arms and just go crochet something! :hunf:


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I understand completely. I've just had to rip a sweater I've tried 3 times already. However, I'll attach a link for you to have a look at. I have been enjoying it and you might too.

http://knitfreedom.com/superstar-online-part-1

This lady explains things so well and you can sit right at your computer and follow along with what she is doing. Might be the answer to your problem.

Maddi


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear you are having such difficulties with your socks. =(


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I understand completely. I've just had to rip a sweater I've tried 3 times already. However, I'll attach a link for you to have a look at. I have been enjoying it and you might too.
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/superstar-online-part-1
> 
> ...


Thank you. Will give it a try.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

It does get frustrating sometimes! I am trying to figure out the Turkish cast on for a hat for a birthday on the 19th. The Youtube videos either don't have a good camera angles or go way too fast. I found what looked like a good tutorial, but there are too many stitches and I can't seem to get it right. I only need 4 stitches. Why does this seem so hard? OK, I am done ranting now 
I hope your sock goes better the next try! Good luck!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I've never tried to make socks, as yet, but I've heard some women on here say, if you knitting is too tight, or your swatch is too small, go up a size or two in needles. I wonder if that would help, instead of adding extra stitches.



Novice Sandy said:


> I am soooooo frustrated. I took a class this past spring on heel down socks on DPNs. I loved the class. We swatched, and since this was my first time on small needles, my gauge was tight. So instructor had me increase my # of stitches to "get the right gauge." It all worked well on the first sock, of course I had the instructor there to help. At home I was working on another project, an afghan. To make a long story shorter, I finally picked up the yarn and DPNs for the mate to the first sock. This isn't supposed to be a difficult pattern. But I just finished tinking back from where the heel forms to just the heel flap, for the second time. I have already done this once because I hadn't written down the # of stitches for "my gauge." I did this the first time last weekend, at the LYS, where the instructor was. We had both forgotten the adjustments. Anyway... Last weekend I was to the point of the gussets, and for some reason, I thought I could carry on at home. Ha!! I had a brain freeze. I attempted, but I was so no where near right. I frogged the whole thing in frustration!!! That brings me to tonight, where I just had to tink all the way back to heel flap, trying very hard not to drop any of the stitches, and not doing that very well. Okay, I have vented now, so I will give it another go. (I may or may not have made sense, but it feels good to vent to someone who may understand.) If and when I ever finish this sock, it may be a very long time before I try again. At this point, I am tempted to just throw up my arms and just go crochet something! :hunf:


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me why I haven't yet tried socks....


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've tried working with dp needles and just can't seem to get the grasp of it...but I am working on two different projects where I think I have ripped out more than I have knit this week...so understand your frustration...good luck


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I blame the instructor. You should have gone up in needle size as needed to acheive gauge. That way you would be able to follow the pattern. My first pair of socks were too big around and looked like Christmas stockings, but I didn't let that stop me and I've made dozens of pairs since then.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> Thanks for reminding me why I haven't yet tried socks....


*I avoided making socks for 50 years* because I was so sure it would be a real hassle - and I don't like following patterns.

Last year I was looking at all the wonderful socks on line and my hubby asked me why I don't just -go for it- which, as he knows I usually do . So I did. I do them with the dp's and looked at 2 or 3 utube instructions - 3 or 4 times each one -- so that I had a reasonably good idea of what I would be doing.

Then I went for it. I did have a bit of concern when it came to turning the heel and the gussets - but took it one step at a time even though it didn't make any sense to me.

I *ended up with a pair of socks* which I am still wearing!

I do a lot of designing but never have felt any better than the first time I wore a pair. Since then I have a pair on my needles all the time - and work on them in between larger projects.

I know for me it was a mind set -- they really are not that hard.
just go one step at a time. I still sometimes have to adjust my 
stitches but I can't tell once it is finished where the mistake might be.

I started by doing 'winter slipper socks' with worsted -- the thought of doing that fine yarn worried me. I have 2 pairs of the worsted and they are so warm in my winter boots (here in Calgary in the winter).

Sooo - my message is -- *hang in there*. don't let yourself get into the mindset that it is any harder than any other knitting project. Good luck.

------------------
I will be setting up a sock KAL and I know there have been one or two in the past -on the new section (see the link under my name) which we started a couple of weeks ago. I invite everyone to drop by and see how we are doing with our sweaters - and we will be starting the non felted slippers next week] Admin suggested I let people know on the forums I visit as there is no other way to let people know about a new section. Please drop by! (And good luck with your socks)


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh; you are so kind! I am afraid to attempt socks as looking at the pattern instructions scare me (gusset) that word alone is scarey and to turn while knitting....well there is another scarey instruction...my knitting is limited as sometimes I "just don't get it". Socks.....oh my goodness!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pm me if you want to give it a try -

By the way, in the new section in KP under my name (on the home section)-- - we will be holding a knit along for beginner sock knitters sometimes this fall. Watch for the announcement we will do it one step at a time and each part will be explained and questions answered.

I don't have a date yet but it will be coming this year.

go to: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

I am setting up a new topic today but no date yet.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

#5 -- HOW TO KNIT SOCKS -*for beginners* -- starting this fall- date will be posted here when it is setup.

We will work together using dpn (double pointed needles) we will show you how to use dpns, as that is the way I do them.- and once we have them under control, I hope to have one of our Members teach us how to knit them toe down, magic loop and all the other ways and different needles to use.

We will be making BASIC socks as that is what I know -- :thumbup: :? :?

all the information on these topics will remain permanent so the information will be available as you will need it. ==========

while you are here - check out the other topics - one underway and the others coming up shortly. Welcome! designer.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I finally finished my first pair of socks last month. I have to say that using life lines really saved my sanity.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I love life lines for other projects, didn't think of one for the socks. Worked until wee hours this a.m. getting to the point of the gussets. I guess 3rd time was a charm. Took the sock to LYS were instructor is there every Saturday from 12n to 3:30pm. I got there early, and hit her up as soon as she arrived. She showed me what to do next, and I was so frustrated at MYSELF, because the next steps were easy. I am down to working on the "body" of the sock towards the toe, and I don't forsee any more hitches, except I will need help with the kitchner stitch to seam up that toe. The socks are a bit larger than I like, but I love the colors so much and the feel of the yarn, I WILL DEFINITELY be wearing them, either with shoes or without. I also will give socks a few more attempts. Top-down again and then maybe another way. We will see. Thanks to everyone for your encouragement! I love this forum!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree with fergablu, you should have adjusted needle size for your first pair of sox instead of changing number of stitches. Do not give up, once you get it, you will love knitting sox.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

How lovely to read a success story like this! Bravo to you for persevering, and bravo to all those who tried to help.
It's sad to know that I am now 'the older generation' in my family, and there is no one to remind me of just how many socks my Grandma used to knit per day for Soldiers during WWII. It was either one sock, or one pair of socks per day.
Whichever it was, it must have been quite an achievement.
Of course, she had my Mother to do her housework.
Reading stories like this 'sock' one is why I keep coming back, even though my knitting efforts these days are simple squares, made into wraps for underprivileged.
Keep up the Great Work Knitters Paradise!


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

eileenk said:


> Oh; you are so kind! I am afraid to attempt socks as looking at the pattern instructions scare me (gusset) that word alone is scarey and to turn while knitting....well there is another scarey instruction...my knitting is limited as sometimes I "just don't get it". Socks.....oh my goodness!!!!


I didn't 'get' socks but have finally made a start on my first sock! I wanted to see what the big thing about them. Well I have had several false starts - tried magic loop without success and started again with dpns - read previous posts for pitfalls, watched Kellyes sock class on You tube (she is from Knit Picks and each stage is broken down clearly). I am not a very expert knitter, more of a crocheter, but am trying to up my game having seen all the wonderful knitting on this site.

Well I am only up to turning the heel on the first sock but so far so good.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Don't give up on making socks. You will get better with each pair!!! I saw instructions for crocheting socks some time ago. Maybe you could try this instead of knitting.


----------



## rosiedlp (Sep 6, 2012)

Noivce Sandy,
You will get it........ all of a Sunday it dawns on you what you should be doing and it goes well. Unfortunately sometimes it takes a few attempts. I hate it myself when I get a "brain freeze"!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Novice Sandy, Congratulations on "getting" the socks and going on with them!

Designer1234, I soooo want to be in your dpn sock KAL! Please don't let me miss it.

Ruth Roxanne, I know exactly what you mean about ridiculous camera angles on You Tube, but I guess they are mostly amateurs so I can forgive them unless it is a total waste of my time and shouldn't have been posted. Anyway, I was curious because I'm on a hat knitting spree so went and looked, and I did find one good, clear video that explains Turkish cast on:




It is by planetpurl, and she does address how to get the right number of stitches.

Turkish cast on is sort of like Judy's magic cast on, isn't it?


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Confession time....My first attempt at socks I was following directions in a book and used dpns. I ended up with two socks that were the same color, but they were different sizes and different looking.....

The second time, I had heard about magic loop and tried my book again. This time I ended up with a pair of socks knitted on two circular needles out of horrible cord like yarn because I didn't expect them to come out. They did. I can wear them and everything. I have put off trying a third pair with real sock yarn because I expect them to come out....but I am nervous. So Ithought of starting somethinng easier, the adult surpise jacket....I did the baby first, as suggested, but now I am stuck with the math to compute how many stitches I need to start with.

I spent years avoiding, ignoring and then knitting ski caps and mittens and scarves. You know, easy things that barely require a pattern. Now that I am starting to work on patterns, I seem to (NOT) pick the easier ones to start with.

With practice, I do improve, and I manage to find a way to complete my projects now, but I struggle as much as I enjoy what I am doing.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was always afraid to try socks too, until I realized it was just the terminology that was frightening me. Once I realized that the cuff was just ribbing, the heel flap was just knit and purl, turning the heel was just short rows, and the gussets were just picking up stitches on the side of the work I wasn't so afraid any more. This was all stuff I knew how to do, it was just a matter of getting used to holding double pointed needles.

Since then, I've made lots of socks with no problem. So far I've stuck to plain old top down socks with no design but I'm going to try doing patterns on my socks soon.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

A GUSSET is a piece inserted into a garment to enlarge a part and NOT used just in knitting. My mother had very big muscles in her upper arms. I made her dresses and had to place gussets in the armpits to accomodate for the extra size and that was guesswork. I've knitted socks since I was 7 years old and I know that by comparison KNITTING a gusset is a snap.

Incidentally, I'll be checking the BASIC class. The reason? Socks are fascinating!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Haw, novice Sandy! We have all been there. I have a yarn shop about 6 miles away and have had to go there on SEVERAL occasions with help on knitting things. I infact had to find out for myself on something. No one at this shop had smocked a knitted item before and this sweater pattern had called for it!! I won second place ribbon at a fair last year, so dont give up, YOU will manage to figure it out. Socks are little beasts, but fun to have and give.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I dont own the shop, just visit and dream of buying the VERY expensive yarn, and then wake up and go to walmart. lol


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I finished my first pair of socks last month, and boy am I proud! I got away with not putting in a lifeline because I used very distinctly striped sock yarn which helped me see what I was doing. I agree that, once you get used to the dpns, it isn't any harder to knit them than any other thing... The first time is for the steep learning curve!! 
I'm looking forward to the KAL... There's always stuff you don't know!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

We all go through stages like your, but persistence pays off and we can always learn something new. I am happy to know I live in an era where we can buy socks, our great grandparent's mothers had to knit all the socks and stockings for the family after she spun the yarn. We don't have to do that. But take the work out and start over, learning experiences are cheap, they only cost you some of your time, either you use it or waste it.
Keep on trying, knitting is a lot like friendship, you have to put time and effort into it.

Carol J.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry you had troubles with your socks!
And so glad to hear that you persevered. :*)

This is why I always knit toe-up socks 2-at-a-time on two circular needled.
That way, each sock is exactly the same, and when one is finished, so is the other... no second sock syndrome!

I thought it was interesting that to "make gauge" your instructor had you change the number of sts instead of changing the size of your needles!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

google in knitting socks vidio. there are several really good ones out there and one is a blonde although darned if I can think of the name. I am thinking it is pink something but I am sure you will find one that will walk you through your delima. and the nice thing about the vidios is that you can replay as often as you need too.


Novice Sandy said:


> I am soooooo frustrated. I took a class this past spring on heel down socks on DPNs. I loved the class. We swatched, and since this was my first time on small needles, my gauge was tight. So instructor had me increase my # of stitches to "get the right gauge." It all worked well on the first sock, of course I had the instructor there to help. At home I was working on another project, an afghan. To make a long story shorter, I finally picked up the yarn and DPNs for the mate to the first sock. This isn't supposed to be a difficult pattern. But I just finished tinking back from where the heel forms to just the heel flap, for the second time. I have already done this once because I hadn't written down the # of stitches for "my gauge." I did this the first time last weekend, at the LYS, where the instructor was. We had both forgotten the adjustments. Anyway... Last weekend I was to the point of the gussets, and for some reason, I thought I could carry on at home. Ha!! I had a brain freeze. I attempted, but I was so no where near right. I frogged the whole thing in frustration!!! That brings me to tonight, where I just had to tink all the way back to heel flap, trying very hard not to drop any of the stitches, and not doing that very well. Okay, I have vented now, so I will give it another go. (I may or may not have made sense, but it feels good to vent to someone who may understand.) If and when I ever finish this sock, it may be a very long time before I try again. At this point, I am tempted to just throw up my arms and just go crochet something! :hunf:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm glad that you got it worked out! Soon you'll be on your 4th or 5th pair!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

This is why I only knit tube socks. It is less frustration for me and they come out just as good. I figure if you can buy tube socks and they fit well then why not make them. My first pair I made a couple years ago and they were made out of worsted weight. Sorta like slipper socks. My daughter dosen't like to wear anything on her feet since her feet get hot quick. Well she snatched those up quickly and I haven't seen them since. She wears themalot in the winter. So I decided to try my hand at making them with sock yarn. Hummm...just as good as regular socks...even better I think. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

The second post above mentions a Knit Freedom video. I love her videos.( Liat Gat) I think she does a great job with her camera work and in my opinion her teaching style makes for extremely easy learning. 

She has several courses, I once bought a sock one, and was pleased. I have no connection,but I think she does a particularly good job. It is a nice web site to learn from. Lots of free things, too. 

The knit alongs mentioned above would also be a neat way to get into sock knitting. Give you some real time support. 

I haven't knit that many pairs that I don't have to read the numbers and instructions. Twice, when I had been making some kids socks and was getting more confident, I didn't have my instruction sheet and I turned the heel( correctly too, I might add) BEFORE I made the heel flap.

I did use life lines in my socks in the beginning at the heels, because I'd miscount and wasn't able to read the stitches well enough. It was helpful. I also useed them for lace patterned socks. That time it was a Godsend. 

All this sock talk has made my fingers itch.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> pm me if you want to give it a try -
> 
> By the way, in the new section in KP under my name (on the home section)-- - we will be holding a knit along for beginner sock knitters sometimes this fall. Watch for the announcement we will do it one step at a time and each part will be explained and questions answered.
> 
> ...


Okay....you have talked me into it. I will give regular socks a go and try your instructions when you get it set up. I will be watching for when you plan on having it. I guess I can it won't hurt. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> I've never tried to make socks, as yet, but I've heard some women on here say, if you knitting is too tight, or your swatch is too small, go up a size or two in needles. I wonder if that would help, instead of adding extra stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never made socks either, but I would go up a needle size too before I would add any stitches.. That concept in itself sounds like a recipe for disaster to me. Especially with my 60 year old forgetful brain.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Grandma Jan said:


> Thanks for reminding me why I haven't yet tried socks....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

i starrted socks the same way.....mistake after mistake......i now can make socks without a pattern.........i read ....i knit. ......i watched utube sock info. and kept going cause i really wanted to learn socks...so happy i perservered and so will you. keep going , what is muddy now will become clear when you keep trying


----------



## rxmama (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh my... You know, I thought the same thing at first, and especially at the prospect of those fiddly dpns I just would get so tight and actually made my shoulder cramp up! But I worked a few projects on similar weight yarn before giving it a real "college try" and then tried the socks on two circular method. They teach the two at a time on 2 circulars at my LYS but I can't tolerate the two balls getting tangled and all and wanted to do one just to prove that I really could do it. I know it didn't come out perfect but with all the color variation, my vanilla sock looks good enough and they are wearable. I am still figuring out details like which size needles I think are better with which yarns but I was far less tense with this method. Maybe it could work. (used a book called Knitting Circles Around Socks by Antje Gillingham )
I know the gauge argg problem though - just frogged a sweater last night that was off on gauge and started over. Oh well. 
Michelle
Good luck !


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your frustration! I hope it gets better.
Do the KALS in KP come in a different forum? How does one know when a certain class will be?


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

For some reason socks seem more magical to me than other knitted items. I mean....with sticks and string we can make these to fit anyone. I know this happens with other garments, but I can't help but have more fascination with socks. I try to picture the first people who tried knitting the first garments, wow.


----------



## dv700 (Apr 2, 2011)

Liat Gat's knitting videos (as mentioned in the 2nd reply) are wonderful! I bought the Two at a time Toe Up socks video and it was more than worth the money. Liat is clear, she takes you step by step, and best of all: her video is a close up of the knitting. You see the yarn & needles & exactly what she is doing very clearly. A real pro. It really helped me understand magic loop. (She also has plenty of free youtube videos which are also fabulous). I do have a question about changing needle sizes. If you are using sock yarn, and go up a needle size, isn't there a chance you are going to get too loose of a weave on the sock?
D.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I've never heard of increasing the number of stitches to get the gauge right ! Surely the extra stitches will make nonsense of the rest of the instructions. I would change the needle size.


----------



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't give up. When you get the hang of it, and you will, sock are a quick and satisfying project. They are cheaper than Prosack. Did I spell that correctly?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can honestly say I don't think these were beginner socks that you are learning on... When I did my socks the only thing I was concerned about was the heel.. and then binding off the toe... the second pair I did toe up and the sweet tomatoe heel and I just breezed through it... I say finish up this sock and be happy that you made it through your first pair of socks and just know that there are much easier sock patterns to make... my first pair I had to pick up stitches for the heel part... its been so long I don't know the sequence's but it was difficult to make them just right as a beginner... now I have learned a bit I don't stress it.. and with the sweet tomatoe heel you don't need to search and find stitches to pick up...


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

would you mind I have try? I have never knit socks either, --double points. I have learned the magic loop technique, so I am willing to try to make a pair.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

go to Ki, Hunter 's site and she has a variety of socks and videos and tutorials so you can knit the sock at little at a time. I knit all my sock toe up so much easier. She is the designer from Skacel yarns at straw.com


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

go to Kim Hunter 's site and she has a variety of socks and videos and tutorials so you can knit the sock at little at a time. I knit all my sock toe up so much easier. She is the designer from Skacel yarns at straw.com


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I blame the instructor. You should have gone up in needle size as needed to acheive gauge. That way you would be able to follow the pattern. My first pair of socks were too big around and looked like Christmas stockings, but I didn't let that stop me and I've made dozens of pairs since then.


I totally agree.... I was thinking the same thing when I read the post.... WHY in the world would she have you add stitches when it would be simpler and easier to help you get gauge with the proper needle instead.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

I love socks. I live in them at home....heavy socks for inside, and lightweight ones for inside a shoe. Liat Gatt is a great teacher.Pretty soon you will have a wardrobe of hand made socks. Good for you!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I understand completely. I've just had to rip a sweater I've tried 3 times already. However, I'll attach a link for you to have a look at. I have been enjoying it and you might too.
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/superstar-online-part-1
> 
> ...


I was hoping to watcht he video but it is password protected....


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

The instructor should have had you swatch with various size needles to achieve gauge rather than add stitiches. By getting gauge, you'd be able to follow the pattern as written. Adding stitches requires you to adjust every direction given, a difficult task for anyone but daunting for a beginner. 
Can you find a straight-forward sock pattern and some good utube videos and use the 'second sock' yarn to make a first sock of another pair? If that goes well, frog the workshop sock to knit the mate.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good for you for not giving up. A few years ago, I was with a friend when she was looking for something in a closet. A bulky bag was sitting there and I said, 'What's That?" It was an unfinished afghan she started perhaps 20 years earlier and then lost interest. I said, "I'll finish it for you." I hadn't looked at the pattern. Eeeek! It was a ripple pattern and I kept miscounting the rows. In the end, I ripped out the black row at least ten times. By then the yarn looked as if the rats had chewed it. At long,long last, I caught on to the pattern and finished the afghan. I am glad that you have persevered with the socks. Your reward will be great and your socks and pleasure will last a long time.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> I've never heard of increasing the number of stitches to get the gauge right ! Surely the extra stitches will make nonsense of the rest of the instructions. I would change the needle size.


Janet, I agree with you.
That isn't really worded right.....they didn't change the gauge....they increased the stitches to make it fit her because her gauge was too small. Larger needles would have been easier because she could still have followed the pattern. And the instructor should have had her write down anything that was different than the original pattern. (even the needle size, but especially changing the pattern by increasing the number of stitches) At least she did come through in the end and help. Maybe she was distracted by having more students and didn't think to write it down.

I find it much easier to use a sock formula than a pattern......so that you use half your stitches for the heel flap, and so on.


----------



## dv700 (Apr 2, 2011)

here's an introduction to Liat's Youtubes that is about Magic Loop. It will give you a sense of how she is teaching, etc.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I put off making socks for years because I thought it would be too difficult; i.e., those tiny dpns, those complicated patterns. Momma Mia!! Then, I made my first pair -- then my second, my third, etc. I have not stopped since. I have made them for everyone I know plus I have sold several pairs. I am totally addicted and currently have a box of sock yarn for this winter's sock-in. I work with a cuff down pattern I found in an old book, changed it to suit myself, and have never changed since. Change patterns, change yarn, change needles, but don't give up on socks!!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Doris, I love your socks!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Doris, I love your socks!


Thank you, Vpat. :lol:


----------



## Jan Greenan (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Sandy. Stick with it. Seven years ago I volunteered to knit Aran kilt socks for my eldest son who was getting married and was wearing the Scottish dress kilt outfit. I persevered and my son Ross thought they were great. It took me ages and the heel is difficult, but keep going and you will have a great sense of achievement. Oops I have two other sons and a hUsband who all are waiting for their kilt socks!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I am soooooo frustrated. I took a class this past spring on heel down socks on DPNs. I loved the class. We swatched, and since this was my first time on small needles, my gauge was tight. So instructor had me increase my # of stitches to "get the right gauge." It all worked well on the first sock, of course I had the instructor there to help. At home I was working on another project, an afghan. To make a long story shorter, I finally picked up the yarn and DPNs for the mate to the first sock. This isn't supposed to be a difficult pattern. But I just finished tinking back from where the heel forms to just the heel flap, for the second time. I have already done this once because I hadn't written down the # of stitches for "my gauge." I did this the first time last weekend, at the LYS, where the instructor was. We had both forgotten the adjustments. Anyway... Last weekend I was to the point of the gussets, and for some reason, I thought I could carry on at home. Ha!! I had a brain freeze. I attempted, but I was so no where near right. I frogged the whole thing in frustration!!! That brings me to tonight, where I just had to tink all the way back to heel flap, trying very hard not to drop any of the stitches, and not doing that very well. Okay, I have vented now, so I will give it another go. (I may or may not have made sense, but it feels good to vent to someone who may understand.) If and when I ever finish this sock, it may be a very long time before I try again. At this point, I am tempted to just throw up my arms and just go crochet something! :hunf:


Hi Sandy, sorry you are having difficulties with your sock knitting. I would strongly recommend the book written by Ann Budd titled "Getting Started Knitting Socks". In this book you will find instructions on how to knit socks from the cuff down. It includes pattern adjustments for every yarn weight and needle size. This means that for the number of stitches you have cast on your needles, there is a basic sock pattern included in that book. You could go to your library and check it out. I have been knitting socks for over 40 years and this is always my go-to book! I first learned to knit by knitting socks on dpns when I was ten.

How many stitches have you cast on your needles for the socks? What is the name of the pattern you are using and I will help you with this? You may PM me if you like. Socks are my knitting world!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame the instructor. You should have gone up in needle size as needed to acheive gauge. That way you would be able to follow the pattern. My first pair of socks were too big around and looked like Christmas stockings, but I didn't let that stop me and I've made dozens of pairs since then.
> ...


But knowing all that does not help the situation that Sandy is in right now.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

You have just reminded me of why I don't do socks, although it is on my "at least try" list. A very short list.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I too would love to learn to knit socks. However, arthritis and carpal tunnel in my hands, causing slight numbness, prevent me from using dpns. I have tried them for the small part on hats, and I only keep dropping them,. or having them slide out of the stitches. I taught myself the magic loop method for doing hats on circular needles. Sometimes tough, when I get to the smallest part, the needle portion of the circulars is too long, making it difficult to impossible to work the stitches. I have heard about knitting two socks at the same time on circulars, and knitting one sock on two circulars, but can't quite wrap my brain around that concept.

And no, videos won't help me until I am able to get some speakers for my computer. *LOL*

Anyone got any ideas? I'd really like to make some socks.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Oh we all do understand. 
and beleive me it wont be the first you'll have to frog. 
But keep at it cause the reward when your finished, is well worth it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I love life lines for other projects, didn't think of one for the socks. Worked until wee hours this a.m. getting to the point of the gussets. I guess 3rd time was a charm. Took the sock to LYS were instructor is there every Saturday from 12n to 3:30pm. I got there early, and hit her up as soon as she arrived. She showed me what to do next, and I was so frustrated at MYSELF, because the next steps were easy. I am down to working on the "body" of the sock towards the toe, and I don't forsee any more hitches, except I will need help with the kitchner stitch to seam up that toe. The socks are a bit larger than I like, but I love the colors so much and the feel of the yarn, I WILL DEFINITELY be wearing them, either with shoes or without. I also will give socks a few more attempts. Top-down again and then maybe another way. We will see. Thanks to everyone for your encouragement! I love this forum!!


The kitchener stitch!!! here is the best explanation and how to for doing this. http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer04/FEATtheresasum04.html

Knitting sock tutorials for knitting socks from the cuff down. It assumes you already have a sock pattern.
http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Kelleys_Sock_Class__L10040501.html


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Dowager,
I know you can find videos for any type of sock knitting out there. If you found one you liked and still had trouble with part of it I bet you could find a sock buddy......you start them and they could finish them. I mean that you could start socks for them, too. Well, I know what I mean, lol. Just not saying it well. Just trade off with them so that you are both getting the same thing out of the deal. At my LYS we sometimes finish or start projects for others.

Oops, I guess the Anne Budd book sounds best to me until you have speakers for your computer.


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

Boy, do I get it. I made my first sock - fits great - knitted really tight, though, to make sure I didn't drop any stitches or needles. Now that I've got it down, started the second sock...it's so much bigger than the first one because my tension is relaxed and I'm comfortable with the process! Do I frog the first one, start the second one over and knit tighter, or just forget these and move on to something else?!?


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I had never made socks until 2 years ago. As I mentioned before they turned out as Yeti socks -gigantic!
But I did another pair on the 5 needles as I was used to from Europe.
then I attempted a pattern for hubby's socks.... I had to frog it 20+ plus times, seriously. The yarn was beginning to unravel itself. Finally I went online an found a pattern with 4dpns, a new experience for me! But I am on the second sock now and absolutely enjoy working on the socks and have numerous requests lined up from people as gifts!
So, don't give up - lol, yarn withstands at least 20 froggings, rip-it-rip-it-good!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Changing the number of stitches does NOT change the gauge - changing the size needle does. The teacher should have had you go up a needle size if you had too many stitches per inch, or down a size if you had too few stitches per inch. This is why we swatch.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mu6gr8 said:


> Boy, do I get it. I made my first sock - fits great - knitted really tight, though, to make sure I didn't drop any stitches or needles. Now that I've got it down, started the second sock...it's so much bigger than the first one because my tension is relaxed and I'm comfortable with the process! Do I frog the first one, start the second one over and knit tighter, or just forget these and move on to something else?!?


Keep your first sock as a keep sake and start a new pair.

Next go and get yourself a second set of needles the same size as what you are going to knit the socks with. Get two balls of yarn in the same weight as what you knitted the first sock with. Now go make yourself a pair of socks with the new yarn. I always make both socks at the same time because I have two sets of identical dpns to use. So I get two balls of yarn -- one ball for each sock.

I knit the socks in "stages". Cast on and knit the cuff on one sock, then do the same for the other sock. Knit two inches for the leg on one sock, then the other sock. etc. Knit the heel flap for one sock, then the other sock. Turn the heel on one sock, then the other sock. Pick up the stitches and knit the gussett on one sock, then the other sock. etc. until I get to the point where I need to do the kitchener stitch and then I do one sock, then the other sock. Both are done at the same time and my tensions and everything are identical.

I still have my first socks that I knit when I was ten. It was a keepsake for me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dowager said:


> I too would love to learn to knit socks. However, arthritis and carpal tunnel in my hands, causing slight numbness, prevent me from using dpns. I have tried them for the small part on hats, and I only keep dropping them,. or having them slide out of the stitches. I taught myself the magic loop method for doing hats on circular needles. Sometimes tough, when I get to the smallest part, the needle portion of the circulars is too long, making it difficult to impossible to work the stitches. I have heard about knitting two socks at the same time on circulars, and knitting one sock on two circulars, but can't quite wrap my brain around that concept.
> 
> And no, videos won't help me until I am able to get some speakers for my computer. *LOL*
> 
> Anyone got any ideas? I'd really like to make some socks.


Dowager, see my posts that I made on this page and on the last page (pages 4 and 5) for help for you. Also PM me and I can get you started.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> I've never tried to make socks, as yet, but I've heard some women on here say, if you knitting is too tight, or your swatch is too small, go up a size or two in needles. I wonder if that would help, instead of adding extra stitches.
> 
> I've knit plenty of socks and have found that any needle over a 1 produces the size of the 'nubs' of the purl stitches that are on the ball of the foot and makes them uncomfortable for day-long wear. It's like walking on pebbles all day. If you do increase the needle size I would suggest purling the stitches on the underside of the sock so the knit stitches (smoother side) are against the ball and heel of the foot. Looks a bit funky but they are more comfortable.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't give up, don't let the socks win the war!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

"Keep your first sock as a keep sake and start a new pair."

I only did the first sock when I knit my first sock. I ended up wearing that one out when I broke my ankle the next year and could only wear one sock anyway. Couldn't wear two. LOL!


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan, and maybe that's why the Magic Loop process has become so popular with sock knitters. If you can do two at a time, they are more likely to be the same size! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> "Keep your first sock as a keep sake and start a new pair."
> 
> I only did the first sock when I knit my first sock. I ended up wearing that one out when I broke my ankle the next year and could only wear one sock anyway. Couldn't wear two. LOL!


*chuckles* and how appropriate that you only knit the one sock and kept it for just such an occaision!!! I know you never intended it for it to turn out that way, but then we never intend for a lot of things to happen! :wink:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I love life lines for other projects, didn't think of one for the socks. Worked until wee hours this a.m. getting to the point of the gussets. I guess 3rd time was a charm. Took the sock to LYS were instructor is there every Saturday from 12n to 3:30pm. I got there early, and hit her up as soon as she arrived. She showed me what to do next, and I was so frustrated at MYSELF, because the next steps were easy. I am down to working on the "body" of the sock towards the toe, and I don't forsee any more hitches, except I will need help with the kitchner stitch to seam up that toe. The socks are a bit larger than I like, but I love the colors so much and the
> 
> feel of the yarn, I WILL DEFINITELY be wearing them, either with shoes or without. I also will give socks a few more attempts. Top-down again and then maybe another way. We will see. Thanks to everyone for your encouragement! I love this forum!!


One thing to remember with socks is it doesn't matter how many stitches you start your sock with or what gauge. Most basic sock patterns divide the stitches in half to work the heel flap on. Using half of the stitches for the heel flap is nearly always the rule for socks.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

I took a class in July to learn the toe down magic loop method. I immediately forgot everything we did in class. The pattern made no sense. I watched countless videos online until I found a cast on that worked for me. I am now
ready to do the heel. After watching countless more videos, I think I have it. I am determined to learn to do this and I know it is simple once you learn what to do. (Isn't that true about anything we want to do?)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bettye said:


> I took a class in July to learn the toe down magic loop method. I immediately forgot everything we did in class. The pattern made no sense. I watched countless videos online until I found a cast on that worked for me. I am now
> ready to do the heel. After watching countless more videos, I think I have it. I am determined to learn to do this and I know it is simple once you learn what to do. (Isn't that true about anything we want to do?)


Yep, absolutely true!!! Patience + Practice = Perfect Knitting Stitches (ones that work for you)

Now pick up the Perfect Knitting Stitches and use them in a pattern and you will get a knitted item!!!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Been there, done that!! As Harriet Beecher Stowe said, "Never give up, for that is just he place and time the tide will turn.


----------



## TNmaid (Jul 1, 2011)

Good for you for sticking with it and succeeding! I, too, was scared of doing my first pair of socks. I, too, tinked and frogged more than I thought should ever be required of a knitter BUT I've made several pair since and they went very well ... and I LOVE THEM. You will, too. All the more because you worked so hard on them.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I just went to that link, and the site is password protected Maddi. Can you share or was it something you bought?


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Socks rock! Once you've made one pair, trust me they are sooooooooooo easy!


----------



## nlbknitter (Aug 3, 2012)

The very first time I decided to knit socks I knew four things. One, I would not be able to use dpns. Way too fiddly for me. Plus I knew from experience that I would always be losing/dropping a needle and wasting time crawling around looking for it. I'd be lucky to find it before the puppy did!

Number two, socks on two circs also wouldn't work. I'd tried two circs at my knitting class and realized that I really want to be in charge of all the sharp pointy ends!

So I opted for Magic Loop. 

Number three, I would always knit socks toe-up. Too many family members have gunboats for feet! My son wears a size 13 shoe. My niece a size 10 etc. So you see, I couldn't risk getting to the toe only to run out of yarn! So toe-up it is. 

And, last but not least, I would always want to knit both socks at once. I knew I would suffer horribly from second sock syndrome. 

Now, please note that these are all MY preference. My point is that, if you quietly put your mind to it, and refuse to get spooked, you can do anything. 

On another note, I can sort of get why your instructor told you to add stitches instead of going up a needle size. Socks, unlike other garments, need to be tightly knit to achieve any kind of long life. Socks take a real beating, every time you wear them. They need to be laundered very frequently. 

To that end, I have a pattern that does not go by a specific number of stitches. It used to be free on the internet but the link has since evaporated. I captured it before then and have added notes to it. I'll be happy to send it on as a pdf file if you PM me. It has been my go-to pattern for years now. Let me know if you want it. 

Nicole


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Who says knitting is relaxing! Sometimes it can be immensely frustrating! After similar bad experiences, I have learned to write down every little adjustment to a pattern. You'll never remember otherwise.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I, too like to knit two separate socks at a time. On two sets of Dpn's. 

I just like dpns, I like the feel of them and the vitality it gives to the knitting. 
BUT I do not like starting from scratch all over for the second sock. 

So I do what 5mmdpn's says, too. If I don't have two sets of the right size needles I take the stitches off onto holders and work on the other sock for a while. However when you do things like that it is nice to make notes on what you did....

For some reason I can't get it through my thick head to make notes on needle size and yarn ball band stuff and notes on pattern changes that I can ever FIND when I want them. I tried a notebook, that didn't work. I had tags that I could knit into the knitting that I wrote on, that was good if I could fine the tags. 
My system is not perfected , but don't do as I do, do as I say and make notes. 

I have a long knee sock that I made from a picot cast on top that decreases down the leg. I took pieces of plastic and poked them in somehow to mark the rows, and I THINK I know what I did which was to decrease one stitch on each end of each of the three needles.till I got down to the ankles. but I'm not sure, so the one sock is sitting there alone until I feel like going back and tediously counting the beginning number of stitches and doing that all the way down. 
I think a good way to start making socks is with a child's sock of about 24-36 stitches in ww yarn on say a size 5 needle. Use lifelines at the heel for help if you have to rip out. You are doing it just to learn the architecture of the sock, so you can make only one and use it for a Christmas ornament or something, if you want to....
I did this for top down and toe up and with trying two at a time on magic loop and with two circs.

You can do a new one for each technique very easily and you get practice reading your work, seeing the difference in the methods make sense once you try them, and in grafting the dreamed sock stuff, I'd just not 'see' something, until I tried it a few times. With all the new heels and cast ons, it is fun to make a miniature project.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

I just read your post and hope I'm not repeating another already on the board but...

Most new knitters knit tight because they fear dropping a stitch. After learning knit and purl, the next thing they should be taught is how to pick up a dropped stitch. It would solve so much tension and worry. 

Good luck with your socks. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Someone mentioned a life line before they did the heel flap and turning, years ago a contrasting color was put there on purpose so when the heel wore out, it could be replaced by removing the different colored thread and knitting a new heel in the wornout area.
We also bought a nylon thread that we worked with the heel flap to make it stronger so it would wear better. 

Carol J.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

The first thing I ever did in knitting was on DPNs and it was socks , mom watched me the whole way and I made them after that it was a breeze with the needles and I am more of a crocheter then a knitter but having done the four needles first gave me the courage to do whatever, so dont give up, keep trying it , you will succeed and now I must try knitting on circular needles and at my age Im scared to even buy them lol ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

What a nice success story - happy ending!


----------



## Ysne58 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have switched to using two circular needles. DPNs don't work for me because I have nerve damage in my left wrist and I drop the needles in that hand as soon as I stop focusing on it. I went from DPNs to the magic loop method and that helped. 

With the two circs, you can use one circ for 2 dpns and the laddering effect is much less, at least for me. Another advantage is that I can do both socks at the same time. Gauge does tend to change over time with me.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

Carol J. said:


> Someone mentioned a life line before they did the heel flap and turning, years ago a contrasting color was put there on purpose so when the heel wore out, it could be replaced by removing the different colored thread and knitting a new heel in the wornout area.
> We also bought a nylon thread that we worked with the heel flap to make it stronger so it would wear better.
> 
> Carol J.


I was about to post about heel and toe reinforcement when your post came up. There is a synthetic thread Nance on Pink uses. It is for that specific purpose. Haven't seen it, but haven't looked for it. I was wondering if the clear nylon sewing thread would work as well. I have some but have never used it. It appears to be strong like fishing line.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bettye said:


> Carol J. said:
> 
> 
> > Someone mentioned a life line before they did the heel flap and turning, years ago a contrasting color was put there on purpose so when the heel wore out, it could be replaced by removing the different colored thread and knitting a new heel in the wornout area.
> ...


The clear nylon sewing thread will actually cut through the yarn and leave holes. Please dont go there with your socks!!! You need the nylon yarn product meant for knitting with -- please check into your LYS. Walmart often carries it in with their yarn section.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I totally agree with Amy....the instructor apparently is not teaching the class right...
When you start adding a stitch here and there to especially a sock pattern you will compromise the structure of ENTIRE sock...Not slamming teacher..just saying..
Just find what works for you and go with it Sandy..you are doing great..finished one sock WTG..!!!



AmyKnits said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame the instructor. You should have gone up in needle size as needed to acheive gauge. That way you would be able to follow the pattern. My first pair of socks were too big around and looked like Christmas stockings, but I didn't let that stop me and I've made dozens of pairs since then.
> ...


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I blame the instructor. You should have gone up in needle size as needed to acheive gauge. That way you would be able to follow the pattern. My first pair of socks were too big around and looked like Christmas stockings, but I didn't let that stop me and I've made dozens of pairs since then.


Ditto, that's the point of the gauge sample, to adjust your needles to get the right gauge for the pattern.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Trust 5mmdpns...she is a knitting sock rock star...
I LOVE Ann Budds sock book..she is so clear and makes sock knitting so easy...
As for Lait's instructions on YOU TUBE (NOT spelled utube) her sock videos are amazing too..but her E Book is WAY too pricey IMHO..believe me I bought it and have NEVER referred to it yet...just too many hoops to jump through to get to the basics..again MHO..
Now I will vent a bit...Why do some think Sandy's post just to vent....WE listen and share our experience ...NOT sabbotage her post with self serving post about other classes etc...
I recommend starting YOUR own POST for that...
Sorry but this bugs me.



5mmdpns said:


> Novice Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I am soooooo frustrated. I took a class this past spring on heel down socks on DPNs. I loved the class. We swatched, and since this was my first time on small needles, my gauge was tight. So instructor had me increase my # of stitches to "get the right gauge." It all worked well on the first sock, of course I had the instructor there to help. At home I was working on another project, an afghan. To make a long story shorter, I finally picked up the yarn and DPNs for the mate to the first sock. This isn't supposed to be a difficult pattern. But I just finished tinking back from where the heel forms to just the heel flap, for the second time. I have already done this once because I hadn't written down the # of stitches for "my gauge." I did this the first time last weekend, at the LYS, where the instructor was. We had both forgotten the adjustments. Anyway... Last weekend I was to the point of the gussets, and for some reason, I thought I could carry on at home. Ha!! I had a brain freeze. I attempted, but I was so no where near right. I frogged the whole thing in frustration!!! That brings me to tonight, where I just had to tink all the way back to heel flap, trying very hard not to drop any of the stitches, and not doing that very well. Okay, I have vented now, so I will give it another go. (I may or may not have made sense, but it feels good to vent to someone who may understand.) If and when I ever finish this sock, it may be a very long time before I try again. At this point, I am tempted to just throw up my arms and just go crochet something! :hunf:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

from 5mmdpns =Also PM me and I can get you started.)"""

Designer here -- I just sent you a pm and am hoping you will help us in our sock KAL -- hopefully, Shirley (designer)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was wondering if the clear nylon sewing thread would work as well.""

I have used nylon but found it made the sock rather hard. I was also afraid that it would cut the yarn. I now use a coats and clark mercerized cotton in a color that is either neutral or close to the color of the socks. I add it when I start the heel flap and carry it on to the toes. It doen't show and my socks last much longer. jmo. Hope this helps ps. I couldn't find anything in our local yarn store that is used for this and don't buy on line so I just 
went for the cotton. One pair has been worn a lot and it is working well. 

Any one else know of a better way?


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

We all understand and feel your frustration. I still sometimes have to tell myself that I want to continue with knitting, the mistakes drive me crazy. Hang in there.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I think that is why I have not tried socks. My second sock would be bigger than the first one even with the same number of stitches! Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

So I do what 5mmdpn's says, too. If I don't have two sets of the right size needles I take the stitches off onto holders and work on the other sock for a while. However when you do things like that it is nice to make notes on what you did....
'''

I try to buy 2 50 gm balls rather than one l00 gm ball and do them on two sets of dpns too. It seems to work up so much better. I never thought of putting the first ones on the holder and then starting the other pair if you have only one pair. Great idea. 
(as you can see I am not to swift sometimes) Shirley -designer


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe you should try to knit your socks from the cuff down. That might be easier for you. I always make notes on my sock patterns whenever I make any changes. I especially keep track of my rows for the leg and the foot so I can have the same number of rows for the other sock. I always make notes on all my patterns so when I have to use them again I'll know what I did. Don't give up. Just try another method. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You can crochet socks too. Carlyta


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

NOVICE SANDY et al ~ I could have written your venting, why hadn't I done that? THANK YOU ALL!!! I took a "class" in socks - toe up, magic loop. Once you get the cast on, it's actually good - ONCE YOU GET IT - I watched you tube over & over. There was only one person I was able to follow, so keep trying other sites. I looked under "judysmagiccaston". I am now at the point where I start patterning on instep, increasing on sole. I have probably tinked and ripped many pairs by now - still being on same first pair. Good thing is, both socks are done together, so what works or doesn't for one..., you get the point. Hoping to find out why people love socks, I'm going to keep trying. This is also ny 1st experience with tiny needles, and circular 40"s. Keep on socking, maybe we'll win the fight. Thanks for this topic!


----------



## rosierakocy (May 21, 2011)

You could try taking a Crafty class at Crafty.com. I have taken several and you have access to the tutor any time and at your convenience. I have learned to weave from the weaving class. Excellent classes and instructors.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns is going to lead the KAL workshop which will start in october.

if you want to join us click on

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

then go to the sock workshop. I am so pleased that she is willing to share her knowledge with us. I also explained in the sock forum why I started the section and what I hoped to gain from it. drop by and see what we are doing. We will start with the same pattern and she will help us through it .


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> #5 -- HOW TO KNIT SOCKS -*for beginners* -- starting this fall- date will be posted here when it is setup.
> 
> ...- and once we have them under control, I hope to have one of our Members teach us how to knit them toe down, magic loop and all the other ways and different needles to use.


I'm looking forward to the magic loop KAL. I hope I have enough time to order a cable that is long enough. Maybe I should order it now. I do love making socks with dpn's and will join the KAL for that, also.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

As for the reinforcement of the heel, I just use leftover sock yarn or sometimes old needlepoint yarn. I'm not overly concerned if it matches the rest of the sock or not.


----------



## MoniGoet (Jun 30, 2012)

Journaling your knitting is helpful


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Especially with my 60 year old forgetful brain.""

I have been afraid of making socks for 40 years - but started last year and I am 81 -I just made up my mind to lose the fear. 

I did and have made quite a few basic socks. love doing them. 

Check out this topic and visit the new KAL site - we are starting a pair in October with 5dpns and she really knows her socks. 

the link is at the bottom of my post --


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns is going to lead the KAL workshop which will start in october.
> 
> if you want to join us click on
> 
> ...


Here is the link for the sock KAL for you all to go to and see what we are doing: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-2.html#2066957

Guess we should leave this here topic for those who are supporting the OP in her vent -- something that is quite valid for every sock knitter. What she has gone through has happened enough times to every sock knitter!! Thank you, Novice Sandy for posting this topic!  :thumbup:


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have not yet successfully been able to backtrack on a sock because the stitches are too small and hard to pick up with size 2 needles unless I go stitch by stitch and row by row. On my last pair of socks, I decided that I had made the ribbed top too long and wanted to go back; that was a mistake!. I took the whole thing out and am going to make a scarf instead.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope you will try again with us!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I use the knitting nylon all the time..but it has to be for sock knitting nylon..not just any nylon thread...or buy sock yarn with nylon in the yarn...whether it is all natural fibers or a mix or acrylics....I do this from experience of knitting socks for years and knitting and crocheting for 50+ years...and believe me when I say this...I am still LEARNING as I consider myself an Intermediater Learner...

Having said that for the more experienced sock knitters there is another way to eliminate the worry of holy heels or toes....

It is called "Afterthought heel" and this is the method I use for ALL OF HUBBYS socks..as he is really hard on socks...

I have a video source for those interested...here:






I hope this helps some.



Designer1234 said:


> I was wondering if the clear nylon sewing thread would work as well.""
> 
> I have used nylon but found it made the sock rather hard. I was also afraid that it would cut the yarn. I now use a coats and clark mercerized cotton in a color that is either neutral or close to the color of the socks. I add it when I start the heel flap and carry it on to the toes. It doen't show and my socks last much longer. jmo. Hope this helps ps. I couldn't find anything in our local yarn store that is used for this and don't buy on line so I just
> went for the cotton. One pair has been worn a lot and it is working well.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I have not yet successfully been able to backtrack on a sock because the stitches are too small and hard to pick up with size 2 needles unless I go stitch by stitch and row by row. On my last pair of socks, I decided that I had made the ribbed top too long and wanted to go back; that was a mistake!. I took the whole thing out and am going to make a scarf instead.


Always when picking up stitches, you want to use a smaller needle than you knitted the stitches with at first.


----------



## AnnaLaura (Aug 19, 2012)

Knitting socks two at a time (and using lifelines) saves a lot of frustration. I always have a least two different pairs of socks going. I never learned to knit socks on DP. I use two addi turbo circular 8" needles and knit 5 rows on one needle and then 5 rows on the second needle. A very portable project that I take with me. Mainly to doctor appointments, better than reading a book or one of their magazines. I use a very simple pattern that I made up from several other patterns.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

This KAL will be with DPN'S...

Does NOT frustrate me ONE bit ...As I keep 2 socks going at the same time..Also I have NEVER used a lifeline in a sock pattern and I do some pretty involved lacy socks.

besides I love my DPN's to knit smaller things also ...

I have tried ALL OTHER methods too...



AnnaLaura said:


> Knitting socks two at a time (and using lifelines) saves a lot of frustration. I always have a least two different pairs of socks going. I never learned to knit socks on DP. I use two addi turbo circular 8" needles and knit 5 rows on one needle and then 5 rows on the second needle. A very portable project that I take with me. Mainly to doctor appointments, better than reading a book or one of their magazines. I use a very simple pattern that I made up from several other patterns.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just something to think about. I have two sets of double pointed needles and make both socks at the same time. I do the cast on and ribbing, then go to the other one and do the same. Then I do the heel on one and then the other. I do the pick up and knit stitches on each and then the foot. The toes are done next on each. That way your socks come out the same.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Can you go back to where you took the class? Mt LYS after you take a class you can get more answers, and they answer very graciously. Maybe the instructor would be willing to help review your work. 
Just an idea


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

Whoever first knitted socks must have had an awful lot of time of their hands. I have always found them terribly frustrating!!! I am (or actually was) working on a vest, but have ripped the entire thing out at least 5 times. Since I am totally frustrated by the pattern, I am simply going to do something else. Knitting is supposed to be fun and relaxing, and when it is not, it is time to do something else. Try not to be too frustrated. Perhaps, sometime in the future, you can try again, as I will likely do with the cursed vest. Good luck!!!


----------



## Skdiaz (Oct 7, 2011)

I went to the website and it asks for a password. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Carrottop...Cute name 
Exactly what I was saying....I ALWAYS do 2 at a time on my DPN's and they match perfectly ....
No biggie...just what I do 

Here is an example..

Actually these socks are almost done ..need toes on both..
For my diabetic doctor. 



carrottop71 said:


> Just something to think about. I have two sets of double pointed needles and make both socks at the same time. I do the cast on and ribbing, then go to the other one and do the same. Then I do the heel on one and then the other. I do the pick up and knit stitches on each and then the foot. The toes are done next on each. That way your socks come out the same.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Skdiaz said:


> I went to the website and it asks for a password. What am I doing wrong?


If you are asking about the sock KAL, try here?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay don't give up. I have been knitting a beginners vest for a year (you read right) I have now frogged or tinked a total of 8 times. I am nearing the finish line. I have about half the front to go (doing them both at onec) Wish me luck that there will be no more frogging or tinking and will be done soon.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Bettye said:
> 
> 
> > Carol J. said:
> ...


Thanks. I was thinking about that in church this morning and figured the nylon sewing thread would cause too much friction faster wear on the sock.


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey motherhensroost, I clicked on that link and found it to be password protected. Is there another way to access that site? I, too, have procrastinated in learning howt o knit socks even though I have bought skeins of sock yarn, dpn's, everything I thought I'd need to make them. Yet, I am still scared to begin, lol. We just had a JoAnn's open in our town (Grants Pass, Or) and I'm going to talk with the Education Coordinator to see if someone will be teaching socks knitting. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

How long does it take a fast knitter to knit a pair of socks? My husband heard that someone did a pair ing 15 minutes. I told him that sounded wrong. Can someone tell me about how long it takes?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ruth Roxanne said:


> It does get frustrating sometimes! I am trying to figure out the Turkish cast on for a hat for a birthday on the 19th. The Youtube videos either don't have a good camera angles or go way too fast. I found what looked like a good tutorial, but there are too many stitches and I can't seem to get it right. I only need 4 stitches. Why does this seem so hard? OK, I am done ranting now
> I hope your sock goes better the next try! Good luck!


The trick for this cast on is patience. It begins awkwardly but it will tighten up by the 2nd and 3rd row.

What I will often do is a practice piece that will get frogged. It takes the pressure off when you know it will not count and is intended to be frogged. Use a different scrap yarn for the practice. Cant recall what video I watched, but there are several. Look around for one that suits your speed better. Of course you can always click the stop button while you catch up.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns is going to lead the KAL workshop which will start in october.
> ...


pdstuart, and anyone else looking to join the sock KAL, please click on the link in my post!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

We hear you and commiserate. What seems so simple and straight forward with a teacher on hand becomes a confusing problem when we areon our own. Hang in there, you will win through. Carry on. :thumbup:


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I love life lines for other projects, didn't think of one for the socks. Worked until wee hours this a.m. getting to the point of the gussets. I guess 3rd time was a charm. Took the sock to LYS were instructor is there every Saturday from 12n to 3:30pm. I got there early, and hit her up as soon as she arrived. She showed me what to do next, and I was so frustrated at MYSELF, because the next steps were easy. I am down to working on the "body" of the sock towards the toe, and I don't forsee any more hitches, except I will need help with the kitchner stitch to seam up that toe. The socks are a bit larger than I like, but I love the colors so much and the feel of the yarn, I WILL DEFINITELY be wearing them, either with shoes or without. I also will give socks a few more attempts. Top-down again and then maybe another way. We will see. Thanks to everyone for your encouragement! I love this forum!!


I feel your pain. I made my first pair and they were way too large, but I wore them as slippers as I made them in worsted weight - still wearing them! Second pair I made with baby yarn and they looked really good - the only problem was I couldn't get them to my granddaughter before she outgrew them! She's a quick grower child.

I crocheted a pair first just to get the feel of it. Later used them to make puppets for children's birthday gifts. They made up quick. First time, I knitted a pair in a group for several lessons. Then, I got wise and went home to knit another pair. We used a site on YouTube called "Pink". She gave excellent instructions and I refer to her different videos about specific spots of knitting on the socks often. Especially about the gusset LOL.

Once I got through my first knitted ones, I knew I had it down. It's easy once you get through the first pair. It really is! I need help every time with the Kirtchener stitch. Still don't have that one down, yet! And - OH, YEAH - lifelines - always lifelines - especially before and after the gusset! :>D


----------



## Dalessio2k (Aug 21, 2012)

I never heard of adding stitches to get gauge. You have to change needle size either up or down whichever you need.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I was thinking the very same thing, grandma jan, lol
Candy


Grandma Jan said:


> Thanks for reminding me why I haven't yet tried socks....


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

I am intimidated by socks, I want to try making them due to the warmth of them but I am not able to afford a class


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chanks28 said:


> I am intimidated by socks, I want to try making them due to the warmth of them but I am not able to afford a class


You dont have to pay for classes. Just come join me at the sock KAL. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-2.html#2066957


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I agree..go up in needle size. I also suggest you get the book:

Folk Socks by Nancy Bush. She takes you row by row to teach you. Wonderful method and then she gives the overall pattern as well as numerous toes patterns and heels.

This has been the best book on socks ( I have about 20) so far. I learned how to really do socks with her help.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I gave up on top down one at a time socks because 1) I kept dropping the stupid little needles and 2) I lost count of the number of rows for each section. I kept experimenting and evolved.

I now use a circular 40" needles to make two toe up socks at once. Since I knit loosely, I use a size 1. My friend who knits tightly uses a size 2 and we both end up with about the same gauge.

Mostly I learned watching you tube videos, particularly Judy Becker's cast on and Cat Bordhi's short row heel. 

My pluses, I get both socks done at once and if I run low on yarn, I have a shorter sock, not patchwork toes. And I only have a thread at the beginning and at the end to weave in, not the loose threads at the gusset. Never did get the hang of picking up the gusset so it was flat and smooth.

Whichever way you go, don't give up. We are smarter than a hank of thread and a couple of sticks.


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

So to make you feel any better, I once knitted a sock reading and rereading directions and using you tube until i was dizzy. the sock came out great BUT i never made the mate. and... I know that if I attempted to make the mate today I would be in trouble. So I think I was satisfied at making a sock and once it was done... I was done.


----------



## nanantoo (Aug 23, 2012)

Novice Sandy. Please hang in there. I learned to knit on just about the hardest knit project there is: argyle socks on DPN. It gets easier as you go along.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Making socks for the first time can be very frustrating but with time you will wonder why you were so unhappy with making socks and having to frog the second sock so often. Keep knitting them and you will improve. Good luck.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I understand you frustration, I have made up my mind that I will continue making socks until I am very comfortable with the heel and toe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't even tried socks. I remember in high school, the girls would sit on the floor before school, knitting socks for their boyfriends. I had a boyfriend, but I didn't know how to knit socks. Lucky for him because I made him a shirt once, and it was a disaster! We're married now - forty-seven years!!


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

chanks28 said:


> I am intimidated by socks, I want to try making them due to the warmth of them but I am not able to afford a class


After the class I took, and how little was retained in my brain, I started searching for videos online. I tried several cast on methods(I use the magic loop method, and start from the toe down/up/whatever)I took several hours of watrching various methods and settled on the turkish cast on as it gives you a seamless toe. Similar to the Judy Becker method. I am now ready to do the heel after watching many more hours of video. You can learn this way and not have to take a class. In case you don't know this, magic loop requires a circular needle at least 32" long and I much prefer a 40". Good luck.


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

Please add me to one of your lists, lol! Those socks are beautiful!!


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't get enough socks or sock yarn........beautiful, quick once you've got it, folks ohhh over them. The more you have in your drawer, the longer they wear. I find the addition of nylon in the yarn essential....have made a few from yarn that I liked for its softness, but it is heartbreaking when they wear out after a few months. I reside in Florida, but wear only Birkenstock sandles. It is a state of air-conditioning, so I keep socks in the trunk of my car for when Wal-Mart temps are around 68 degrees. Keep at it, you will treasure them.


----------



## irenes (May 23, 2012)

hi sandy i just had to come tell you i think you are doing great, and know what event tho i'm not even close to finishing my First sock i want to finish it! i've picked up knitting again but i reallll Y hated to knit. untill i saw all the alpaca yarn and the small items that you can make. i used to knit when a teen, a poncho with greek design aqua color my mother picked the yarn i finished the poncho and got a fourth place on it at the cty fair sheboygan, wi. my next one was a knit border for a pillow with popcorn sts. that was so easy. but i've not really made anything knit till now i 've got just some fun things going. as far as your time and experiences you've got to give thyself a CHANCE girl. sts will get easier to do and learning will come so much faster. i too am having a hard time with one ripple stitch and i really want to get my mom to help. so soon i'll have more to show her. all my work is not as exstensive as it could be.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I understand completely. I've just had to rip a sweater I've tried 3 times already. However, I'll attach a link for you to have a look at. I have been enjoying it and you might too.
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/superstar-online-part-1
> 
> ...


Please take Maddi's good advice. The lady in the video is Liat Gat and she explains sooooo well. Register on her website and you get access to many many free tutorial videos. IMHO she is the best teacher on the web.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Skdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the website and it asks for a password. What am I doing wrong?
> ...


You need to sign up (free) and Liat will email you the password.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I blame the instructor. You should have gone up in needle size as needed to acheive gauge. That way you would be able to follow the pattern. My first pair of socks were too big around and looked like Christmas stockings, but I didn't let that stop me and I've made dozens of pairs since
> then.


My first sock WAS a Christmas stocking, intarsia Santa standing by a Christmas tree with the child's name duplicate stitched on the top band. I was such a beginner that I didn't know it was too hard for me, so I just made it! And another one just like it for the other child who came along several years later. 
:lol:


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

baglady1104 said:


> Novice Sandy, Congratulations on "getting" the socks and going on with them!
> 
> Designer1234, I soooo want to be in your dpn sock KAL! Please don't let me miss it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sandy... NO PROBLEM. Put the one finished sock away...... and hang it up at Christmas for Santa to fill it with candy and goodies. Life is too short t to stress and vent!!!!!



Novice Sandy said:


> I am soooooo frustrated. I took a class this past spring on heel down socks on DPNs. I loved the class. We swatched, and since this was my first time on small needles, my gauge was tight. So instructor had me increase my # of stitches to "get the right gauge." It all worked well on the first sock, of course I had the instructor there to help. At home I was working on another project, an afghan. To make a long story shorter, I finally picked up the yarn and DPNs for the mate to the first sock. This isn't supposed to be a difficult pattern. But I just finished tinking back from where the heel forms to just the heel flap, for the second time. I have already done this once because I hadn't written down the # of stitches for "my gauge." I did this the first time last weekend, at the LYS, where the instructor was. We had both forgotten the adjustments. Anyway... Last weekend I was to the point of the gussets, and for some reason, I thought I could carry on at home. Ha!! I had a brain freeze. I attempted, but I was so no where near right. I frogged the whole thing in frustration!!! That brings me to tonight, where I just had to tink all the way back to heel flap, trying very hard not to drop any of the stitches, and not doing that very well. Okay, I have vented now, so I will give it another go. (I may or may not have made sense, but it feels good to vent to someone who may understand.) If and when I ever finish this sock, it may be a very long time before I try again. At this point, I am tempted to just throw up my arms and just go crochet something! :hunf:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Knit picks sells their Chroma yarn in sock and worsted weights. The worsted has 30 percent nylon just like the sock yarn. They are bright colors, everyone who sees mine loves them. This way you can have boot socks for winter. Or you could make your socks with the sock yarn and buy matching worsted for a scarf.


----------



## dv700 (Apr 2, 2011)

hello,
not sure which website you are referring to. However, if you go to http://knitfreedom.com you can see the various free videos she has before deciding whether to purchase her lesson in sock knitting. I purchased it (when she had a special and it was cheaper), and I referred back to it a lot when I was starting out with socks. again, what I like is that her videos usually have the needles & yarn so close to the camera that you can actually see just what she is doing. some of the others on youtube are much harder to figure out, as they go too fast, or are showing the whole person knitting, which makes the knitting parts very very small.


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

I LOVE THIS SITE AND ALL OF YOU!! YOU ARE ALL SUCH INSPIRATIONS. Always here for anyone who needs WHATEVER. THANK YOU ALL !
Judi


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dv700 said:


> hello,
> not sure which website you are referring to. However, if you go to http://knitfreedom.com you can see the various free videos she has before deciding whether to purchase her lesson in sock knitting. I purchased it (when she had a special and it was cheaper), and I referred back to it a lot when I was starting out with socks. again, what I like is that her videos usually have the needles & yarn so close to the camera that you can actually see just what she is doing. some of the others on youtube are much harder to figure out, as they go too fast, or are showing the whole person knitting, which makes the knitting parts very very small.


You can get very good and well explained and demonstrated free sock knitting videos here at this link with Kelly.
http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Kelleys_Sock_Class__L10040501.html


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great video with Kelly at KnitPicks...



5mmdpns said:


> dv700 said:
> 
> 
> > hello,
> ...


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Unless you feel you need a class, I used some directions for sock knitting from aboutcom.knitting "learn to knit a sock" and taught myself to knit them. It shows you how to knit a baby sock. Once you understand the positions of your needles, sock knitting isn't hard. There are a lot of sock knitting books available. Ann Budd's book "Sock Knitting Master Class" with a DVD is a good book. You could probably get some books from the library. Once you start knitting them you won't be able to stop! You'll be addicted just like the rest of us! Hope you give it a try. Carlyta


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Unless you feel you need a class, I used some directions for sock knitting from aboutcom.knitting "learn to knit a sock" and taught myself to knit them. It shows you how to knit a baby sock. Once you understand the positions of your needles, sock knitting isn't hard. There are a lot of sock knitting books available. Ann Budd's book "Sock Knitting Master Class" with a DVD is a good book. You could probably get some books from the library. Once you start knitting them you won't be able to stop! You'll be addicted just like the rest of us! Hope you give it a try. Carlyta


Yup, Ann Budd's book is my go-to sock book and I have been doing socks since I was 10, that was 40+ years ago!! Amazon sells them.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

mamaknits said:


> Can't get enough socks or sock yarn........beautiful, quick once you've got it, folks ohhh over them. The more you have in your drawer, the longer they wear. I find the addition of nylon in the yarn essential....have made a few from yarn that I liked for its softness, but it is heartbreaking when they wear out after a few months. I reside in Florida, but wear only Birkenstock sandles. It is a state of air-conditioning, so I keep socks in the trunk of my car for when Wal-Mart temps are around 68 degrees. Keep at it, you will treasure them.


Hello from another Birkenstock sandal fan. I've been wearing them for abt 20 years. I do wear other shoes when I have to but they come off at the door. In winter I wear wool socks with them, and if it gets too cold I go to my Birk clogs. Birkenstocks are the only shoes that don't hurt.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay I need to update. Down to the toe finally! Nearing an end. I will post whenever I get them done.  I haven't read all the posts, but I will have to in order to see how we got to Birkenstock shoes. I wear them all the time. Back when we had more money, I had at least 8 or nine pair, and not just sandals. I LOVE THEM! They are my shoe of choice. I am a nurse of 30 years. Your feet are very important when you stand as much as I have. Worth every cent.
Thanks to all for the encouragement.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Besides the way they fit, I love the way Birks wear. I had one pair for literally 17 years. I just got them resoled occasionally. I used to take them when we went to FL to wear on the beach because the salt water didn't hurt them and they would float if one came off. I only retired them when they finally started coming apart! :thumbup: They are about the best-made shoes I've ever worn.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone else who wonders why the instructor didn't have you change needle size. That is the standard way of adjusting to make the gauge. Hang in there, at least you are trying!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

A wise person once told me to knit both socks at the same time..
knit cuffs..then leg then heel/gusset then feet..
That way you don't forget what for and how many. I also make copies of my patterns and write notes on them.
However that only works if you have 2 skeins of yarn and are to lazy to wind two balls of yarn...so I am now sweating bullets hoping I have enough yarn to finish BOTH socks...
Socks really aren't that hard..just do what it says. Don't overthink it. And kinda don't read a head. It wont make sense till yah get there!!!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Hi Carrottop...Cute name
> Exactly what I was saying....I ALWAYS do 2 at a time on my DPN's and they match perfectly ....
> No biggie...just what I do
> 
> ...


 Those are beautifull socks!!!


----------

